# iPhone 4 sim card failure :( Help



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I have an iPhone 4. Running 4.3.5. I am with Rogers under a 3 yr plan. Yesterday i arrived in Athens, Greece. I went to the local mobile store today to pick up a sim card with 1 month data plan while here for my stay, as I was/am under the understand that iPhone 4's are unlocked and can accept any sim card. I purchased my iPhone from the apple store about a year ago.

After trying 2 different micro sim cards, the store operator and myself were not able to get the phone to recognize the new micro sim. We unlocked the sim card successfully but after that we kept getting the same message. "sim failure"

We tried resetting all network settings, that didn't seem to work, we tried restoring the phone back to factory settings, we tried shutting down and restarting. We changed the region code over to Greece but with all that nothing seemed to work. 

After almost an hour in vain we placed the sim card in an adapter and placed it in my jailbroken iPhone 1.0. Old and battered that she is, she accepted the new card with ease

My question is though why could my iPhone 4 not recognize the sim card? 
Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, is your iPhone unlocked? Did you pay full price or did you pay a subsidized fee when you bought it at the Apple Store?


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> Well, is your iPhone unlocked? Did you pay full price or did you pay a subsidized fee when you bought it at the Apple Store?


I paid a subsidized price for the phone. I'm on a 3 yr contract with Rogers. But I understood it that all iPhone 4's were unlocked. Are you suggesting that by entering a 3yr contract Rogers locked the phone? If that is the case it was not explained to me

Your thoughts?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep it is likely locked to Rogers. I paid the full $900 for my iPhone 4 direct from Apple Canada to avoid just such issues. AKAIK, that is the only unlocked iPhone 4 as any subsidized by a carrier on a plan are locked to that carrier.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

macmac said:


> I paid a subsidized price for the phone. I'm on a 3 yr contract with Rogers. But I understood it that all iPhone 4's were unlocked. Are you suggesting that by entering a 3yr contract Rogers locked the phone? If that is the case it was not explained to me
> 
> Your thoughts?


You have to pay full price for an unlocked phone unless you're with telus who will unlock it for $50 as long as you're 90days into contract


EDIT: Telus will not unlock iPhones. Their unlock policy excludes iPhones.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macmac said:


> I paid a subsidized price for the phone. I'm on a 3 yr contract with Rogers. But I understood it that all iPhone 4's were unlocked. Are you suggesting that by entering a 3yr contract Rogers locked the phone? If that is the case it was not explained to me
> 
> Your thoughts?


All iPhone 4s are unlocked until the time of sale, when they are either locked to a carrier (if subsidized) or left unlocked (if the full price is paid).


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Rogers will unlock iPhones as well but you need to meet the conditions to qualify for unlocking which will cost $50 as well.

You have to be out of contract, have no money owing, and be a Rogers customer for more than 30 days. Check with Rogers for all the details though. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

SINC said:


> Yep it is likely locked to Rogers. I paid the full $900 for my iPhone 4 direct from Apple Canada to avoid just such issues. AKAIK, that is the only unlocked iPhone 4 as any subsidized by a carrier on a plan are locked to that carrier.





jawknee said:


> You have to pay full price for an unlocked phone unless you're with telus who will unlock it for $50 as long as you're 90days into contract





John Clay said:


> All iPhone 4s are unlocked until the time of sale, when they are either locked to a carrier (if subsidized) or left unlocked (if the full price is paid).





Dr_AL said:


> Rogers will unlock iPhones as well but you need to meet the conditions to qualify for unlocking which will cost $50 as well.
> 
> You have to be out of contract, have no money owing, and be a Rogers customer for more than 30 days. Check with Rogers for all the details though.


All these posts above answer your post down below macmac. When you payed the subsidized fee, you were locked into Rogers, albeit a locked iPhone. I wonder where you got the impression that it was unlocked, even though you payed the subsidized fee? I guess because you got it at the Apple Store made you think that it was unlocked vs. buying it from the Carrier. I hope you learned this now, so keep this knowledge when buying an iPhone... 



macmac said:


> I paid a subsidized price for the phone. I'm on a 3 yr contract with Rogers. But I understood it that all iPhone 4's were unlocked. Are you suggesting that by entering a 3yr contract Rogers locked the phone? If that is the case it was not explained to me
> 
> Your thoughts?


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Dr_AL said:


> Rogers will unlock iPhones as well but you need to meet the conditions to qualify for unlocking which will cost $50 as well.
> 
> You have to be out of contract, have no money owing, and be a Rogers customer for more than 30 days. Check with Rogers for all the details though.
> 
> ...


I wish the apple rep had explained to me that the phone would be locked 

Now what if I jailbreak the phone and unlock it? Are there any downsides to it? Will it lock right up again after an update?


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

macmac said:


> I wish the apple rep had explained to me that the phone would be locked
> 
> Now what if I jailbreak the phone and unlock it? Are there any downsides to it? Will it lock right up again after an update?


As of this moment, jailbreaking would mean you would have a tethered jailbreak and you do not want to experience the hassle. You can buy the Gevey SIM from Applenberry that provides a unlock for iOS 4.3.5. 

GEVEY Ultra unlock iPhone 4 iOS 4.0, 4.1, 4.2.1, 4.3.1, 4.3, 4.3.2, 4.3.3 baseband 1.59, 2.10, 3.10.1, 4.10.1


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> As of this moment, jailbreaking would mean you would have a tethered jailbreak and you do not want to experience the hassle. You can buy the Gevey SIM from Applenberry that provides a unlock for iOS 4.3.5.
> 
> GEVEY Ultra unlock iPhone 4 iOS 4.0, 4.1, 4.2.1, 4.3.1, 4.3, 4.3.2, 4.3.3 baseband 1.59, 2.10, 3.10.1, 4.10.1


What exactly isva tethered jailbreak?
Secondly what is a Gevey SIM?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There is no unlock for the iPhone 4 via Jailbreak. 

The Gevey SIM is an adapter which lets you use another SIM without unlocking the iPhone.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> There is no unlock for the iPhone 4 via Jailbreak.
> 
> The Gevey SIM is an adapter which lets you use another SIM without unlocking the iPhone.


UltraSn0w would beg to differ.

How To: Unlock iPhone 4/3GS On iOS 4.3.3 Firmware! [UltraSn0w 1.2.3] | iJailbreak.com - Jailbreak | Apple | Android | Google | PlayStation | Cydia | Unlock | iOS


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> UltraSn0w would beg to differ.
> 
> How To: Unlock iPhone 4/3GS On iOS 4.3.3 Firmware! [UltraSn0w 1.2.3] | iJailbreak.com - Jailbreak | Apple | Android | Google | PlayStation | Cydia | Unlock | iOS


Yeah, I'm aware of that unlock but it's only for those with baseband 01.59.00, which barely any iPhone 4s have. So, pretty much useless to the general populace.. but thanks for the link anyway.


----------

